# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  Unmanned aerial vehicles, DefendTex Pty LTD,

## Airicist2

Developer - DefendTex Pty LTD

defendtex.com/uav

----------


## Airicist2

Ukraine weapons : Australia will transfer 300 DefendTex D40 barrage ammunition to fight Russia

Aug 19, 2022




> DefendTex Drone40: Part Drone, Part Explosive
> 
> The Drone40 40mm quadrotor drone from DefendTex is not entirely new. It first caught my attention back in 2019 when the “programmable 40mm loitering munition” was displayed at the Special Operations Forces Industry Conference in Tampa. The militaries of other countries have deployed the DefendTex Drone40 since then, but it wasn't until this summer (the summer of 2021) that a US military formation publicly utilized it. 
> 
> The D40 drone can be utilized both for intelligence gathering and as a directed weapon. Deployment is via hand or launched from 40mm grenade launchers like the M320 GLM. Initial reporting indicates it is not compatible with older M203 series UBGLs, and there have been mentions of a potential 12 bore variant to be used with 12 gauge shotguns.
> 
> The DefendTex Drone40 utilizes a quadcopter system of four rotors to maneuver, remaining airborne in a combination of flight and loitering time of up to an hour. The drone cruises at approximately 20m/sec (just shy of 45mph) with an optimum range of 20km (12 miles) or more. 
> 
> Once aloft the D40 is tasked depending upon its payload. These can include a camera or a variety of munitions, including anti-armor, fuel-air, HE/frag, smoke, electronic warfare/counter-warfare, laser designation, and something that by its description sounds like a Noise Flash Diversionary Device (NFDD) function. When a surveillance mission is complete, or if a kinetic use is deferred, the DefendTex Drone40 is recovered by hand, using a tether.
> ...


"Australia will soon transfer 300 DefendTex D40 loitering ammunition to Ukraine"

by Tatiana Tkachenko
August 19, 2022

----------

